# Nisei Open 2010



## The Puzzler (Jul 18, 2010)

Who is going and would they be willing to trade. Also I found a Mini Rubiks cube at San Diego Open 2010. Im bringing it to Nisei 2010. So if the owner is going just reply.


----------

